# Ремонт Bugari



## vbaev (22 Янв 2014)

Добрый вечер. Хочу услышать совет по ремонту, поскольку нести к мастеру сейчас времени нет. Проблема такая: при переключении на "готовый" начинает пищать, кряхтеть, пыхтеть, что только можно. На "выборке" все ровно, без проблем. Разобрал, посмотрел. Понял только, что при переключении на готовый, гребенка вплотную подходит к рычажкам, и, по сути, они уже начинают нажиматься без всякого моего участия, то есть отсутствует свободный ход у клавиши. Не знаю, как объяснить еще, чтобы было понятно, но, может, у кого проблема такая была, знает как ее решить. Спасибо.


----------



## bombastic (22 Янв 2014)

знаю, помочь могу.
делаете следующее
- берете либо иголку ( и нчинаете укалывать войлок вокруг клавиши, вытаскивая его по чуть чуть вытаскивать верхний слой)

или самым маленьким крючком для вязания ту же самую процедуру.
помогает высушивание самого войлока.
Объясняю в чем дело - войлок впитал в себя слишком много пота и грязи с пальцев и тормозит клавиши.
сам так чинил бугари, акко и фантини. Главное не выдергать до таких, чтобы клавиши клацали и щёлкали как на агате.
а ещё очень важно понять где именно выдергивать, тк есть инструменты с конусоидальным приемом клавиши снизу, а есть в месте соприкосновения с пальцем, есть прямые туннели, это очень важо и влияет на то, как и что выдергивать


----------



## ze_go (22 Янв 2014)

или ещё вариант. берёте паяльник ватт на 80 с толстым жалом, жало выбрасываете, а вместо него ставите прут с конусообразным торцом из цветмета толщиной на пол-миллиметра больше кнопки и "пропекаете" отверстия.


----------



## bombastic (22 Янв 2014)

ze_go писал:


> берёте паяльник ватт на 80


простите, первый раз о таком слышу- кнопки то, не зажарим?
пластмасса у итальянцев ой плавкая!


----------



## ze_go (22 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:


> кнопки то, не зажарим?


механику надо вынуть, разумеется


----------



## bombastic (23 Янв 2014)

неужели из за такой глупости ремонт на неделю устраивать..
механику, на итальянцах вынимать = капиталка левой полная.
Вы же опытный баянист наверняка, не можете такого не знать


----------



## ze_go (23 Янв 2014)

bombastic писал:


> неужели из за такой глупости ремонт на неделю устраивать..


с таких "глупостей" обычно и начинаются проблемы более масштабные, это ведь "итальянцы" :biggrin: 
что стоит выложить порядно на стол толкатели готовых аккордов? 
с басом-то всё в норме, проблема только в аккордах ведь?
это вмешательство займёт в худшем случае пару часов времени (у малоопытного человека), о какой неделе речь? 

говорю это не только, какbombastic писал:


> опытный баянист


, а и как не менее опытный мастер. у меня эта процедура занимает минут 40 - час максимум.

Ваша методикаbombastic писал:


> берете либо иголку ( и начинаете укалывать войлок вокруг клавиши, вытаскивая его по чуть чуть вытаскивать верхний слой)


 на мой взгляд, более времезатратная, да и убирает лишь следствие, а не причину.
как-то так...


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Янв 2014)

Да, распространенная проблема на итальянцах


----------



## vbaev (23 Янв 2014)

Спасибо. Только вот не очень помогает. Может,конечно, что-то не так делаю. Такой вопрос, если проблема действительно та, то почему тогда на "выборке" все в порядке?


----------

